# Normandy Lodge Wawa



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Decided to give them a try and sent in a reservation for 2015 about a month ago. After hearing nothing for several weeks I sent in a canx notice. Good business practice would lead me to believe an acknowledgement was in order, but too bad for them. Just an fyi.....


----------



## Mr B (Jun 23, 2004)

frenchriver1 said:


> Decided to give them a try and sent in a reservation for 2015 about a month ago. After hearing nothing for several weeks I sent in a canx notice. Good business practice would lead me to believe an acknowledgement was in order, but too bad for them. Just an fyi.....


Stayed there years ago , fishing was not that good.wish you luck.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Agreed, you would think they would be happy for the business.
Didn't you go to Wawa area in August? How did that go for you?


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, with the little lady and two labs it was more of a pleasure sightseeing trip versus much else. Made a few casts in the lake in town but no action. Went to the four places of interest, general store, food store, variety store, and the bait shop. Took pictures at the BIG GOOSE. Had two great dinners at the polish food restaurant and motel. Great scenic drive along side Superior. Went to the lower falls but got rained out of the trip to the upper falls. The dogs loved crashing into the breakers at the government beach chasing sticks. Great stay at the motel with individual personal log cabins.

Was advised the bears are becoming a real nuisance, with them raiding garbage cans like ***** do here. 

Will do it again.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I was part of a 6 man group that fished here back in 2007. I will be very blunt and honest. I wouldn't spend my money to go there. For what it was worth, the costs were relatively inexpensive but the fishing was not the best. There were a number of factors that impacted this though. 
Not sure if Klaus is still around the place anymore or not. I do believe that his wifes name was Wilma and she was a super nice lady though.
I would just hate to see someone spend money on something that they were hoping for better fishing. As I am sure you are aware of, there are all kinds of drive in places along the way. Two years later our groups stayed at Five Mile Lake Lodge that is south of Chapleau. It was around the same amount and the fishing and accomdations were a lot better. They even encouraged you to bring your own boat if you had one.
Best of luck finding a place to enjoy your vacation!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Mr. Duck--- Thanks for the evaluation. I would say the same negative for the Totomenia Lodge around Wawa so I was looking for another lodge close to Wawa since it is a somewhat closer drive than the French River that we do in August. Shall have to keep looking.

Open to any other recommendations....


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

The best advice I can give you is to get ahold of Mike Borger. He will probably see this thread and give his opinion. He suggested Prairie Bee Camp to us but we decided to drive to the Nakina area instead


----------

